# cook book translations



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Am I crazy or not? But, didn't I read somewhere in Chef Talk about a web site that would translate text for you. I've tried to search myself but I only find ones that you have to pay for the goods. I desperately need some things translated. Thanks for anyones help W


----------



## chef heather (Aug 17, 2004)

Try http://babelfish.altavista.com


----------

